

Serious Financial Mistakes Bootstrappers Can Avoid - skmurphy
http://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2014/02/27/five-serious-financial-mistakes-bootstrappers-can-avoid/

======
skmurphy
Summary:

Using accrual accounting instead of modeling timing of cashflow.

Using credit cards to debt finance your startup.

Not defining when you will stop (before bankruptcy).

Not keeping your spouse in the loop (treat spouse as an investor / board
member).

Hiring full time employees too soon, getting an office too soon.

